# nur 2.3GB von 4GB Ram also 64bit? [solved]

## Treborius

Hi ich habe bei der Installation von Gentoo wohl einen kleinen Fehler gemacht   :Embarassed: 

Ich habe nicht an die 4GB Obergrenze von 32bit gedacht, und von den verbauten 4GB sind

nun nur noch 2.3GB nutzbar. (und eigentlich wollte ich später auf 8GB hochgehen)

Ich habe ja nun folgende Optionen :

- PAE-Kernel (geht da die Performance sehr runter) ?

- auf 64bit gehen (also totale Neuinstallation, wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden)

Könnt ihr mir zu irgendwas raten? Weil ich weiss jetzt echt nicht, was sinnvoller ist.

Es ist ein AMD E-350, also sollten mit PAE locker die 8GB drin sein.

Neuinstallation schreckt mich eigentlich, da ich bisher kein 64bit System hatte und

nicht weiss, wie gut die Sache mit Treibern und multilib funktioniert.

(Von der Arbeit mal ganz abgesehen)

Nutzen möchte ich das System als 

(1) Router//Fileserver (mit viel tmpfs, dadurch bin ich auch erst an die Grenzen gestossen)

(2) Media-Center mit kde (obwohl mir kde auch nichtmehr so richtig gefällt) 

Wäre für tipps dankbar ...

Treb

[edit]

Neuinstallation ist soweit durch, ging schneller als gedacht ...

x86_64 ist wohl doch die richtige lösung, das gefrickel mit PAE ist mir nix

----------

## py-ro

Aktuell amd64, später dann vielleicht mal x32, aber das ist noch nicht soweit.

Bye

Py

----------

